# URL-Parameter auslesen bei JavaScript?



## DerUnsympath (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich eine JS-Datei in meine Seite mittels

```
<script src="/script.js?u=123&v=456" type="text/javascript"></script>
```
inkludiere, kann ich dann innerhalb der JS-Datei auf die Werte der beiden übergebenen Parameter u und v zugreifen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2007)

Nein...kannst du nicht.
Was du aber machen kannst, z.B. mit PHP:
Benenne die Datei in script.php um, sende per PHP einen JS-Content-Type-Header und deklariere dann diese Werte als JS-Variablen.


----------



## diggity (15. August 2007)

Oder stell deinen Server so ein dass er .js Dateien parsed, dann kannst du direkt PHP Code rein schreiben der deine Parameter weiterverarbeitet. 

Ich würde dir aber beides (mein Vorschlag un der von Sven Mintel) aus Performancegründen nicht empfehlen, ausser es handelt sich um eine kleine Seite.


----------



## DerUnsympath (15. August 2007)

diggity hat gesagt.:


> Oder stell deinen Server so ein dass er .js Dateien parsed, dann kannst du direkt PHP Code rein schreiben der deine Parameter weiterverarbeitet.


Danke, so habe ich es gemacht. 

Was genau meinst du mit Performancegründen? Kannst du das bitte kurz erklären? Es handelt sich zwar um keine kleine Seite, das Script wird aber nur auf einer Unterseite so genutzt wie hier beschrieben.


----------



## diggity (15. August 2007)

Naja, wenn dein Server alle .js Dateien auch durchparsed, dauert das natürlich länger wie wenn er sie nur ausspuckt, das hab ich damit gemeint. Unabhängig davon ob sich nun in einer .js Datei PHP Code befindet oder nicht, wird diese geparsed, und das kostet Zeit.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2007)

Ich sehe bei meinem Vorschlag keine Performanceprobleme, es sei denn, man sieht den Einsatz von PHP generell als Problem an.

Unsinnig ist es, Dateien von PHP parsen zu lassen, welche keinen PHP-Code enthalten, dies ist bei meinem Vorschlag jedoch nicht der Fall.


----------

